# Advice on breeder



## pwinters (Jan 10, 2012)

I would appreciate any advice on a possible breeder in my area of Sacramento. After losing my GSD last year to DM at the age of 7, I'm particularly interested in avoiding another case of DM. I'm drawn to this breeder as their male is tested normal/normal. I've read the tips on choosing a breeder and want to be sure I'm not looking at a fancy byb. In my opinion, there seems like there is a grey area where it isnt all that easy to tell. Your feedback would be appreciated. Sprague's German Shepherds | California German Shepherd Dog Breeder | Family raised German Shepherd puppies for sale


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

they have one stud that they use with all their females...
they breed blues, whites 
I guess I would wonder how they decide that Hutch is a great pedigree match for all their females. 
Many breeders test for DM. I wouldn't choose this one just because they do.
Go and visit them, look at this sticky to know which questions to ask: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with Onyx. I would look for breeders that test for DM, but I would not choose this breeder simply based on that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ehhhhh... wouldn't exactly call these dogs prime breeding stock. 

Seems they're breeding before dogs are OFA'd. One says OFA good at 21 months, but you can only get prelims before 24 months. Another one has no OFA info. 

They're breeding a blue which is controversial since it's a fault. 

Seems to me like a bunch of family pet quality dogs being bred. Not impressed.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

[email protected] contact info for the GSDC of Sacramento Valley. Maybe they can help you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I believe Justk9s (Vom Kisthahaus) tests for DM. So does Sentinelharts. They're both in California.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check out Randy Tyson in Menlo Park.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The link you posted is indeed a fancy BYB. Well, I wouldn't even say fancy... it's a BYB.

You might want to check with Julia Priest at von Sontausen, I am not sure if she's tested for DM but she breeds awesome dogs and is very ethical in her approach, health and temperament first.


----------



## pwinters (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Now I'm off to research DDR.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

pwinters said:


> Thanks everyone! Now I'm off to research DDR.


Wait, where'd that come from?


----------



## pwinters (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that was reference to the fact that I have lots to learn. A couple of the breeders referenced in this thread I believe have DDR dogs. Justk9s for example. Before finding this forum, I'd never heard of DDR. From some initial research on the forum, it would seem they may have different traits. I'm glad I found this forum, I've gone from leaning toward a fancy byb to researching different lines, etc.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good for you. But the best way to learn about the dogs is to get out and meet them. Find a dog show, training club, and schutzhund club nearby so that you can meet as many different lines of dogs as possible. Then you can make up your own mind about what fits your lifestyle best.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What exactly are you looking for in a GSD? Companion, or dog sports, showing, obedience, etc...? What is your lifestyle like, and how do you envision a GSD being part of it?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I agree with the previous posts, just a fancy byb.. no ofa, only prelim if any.. no dm. no link to pedigree database or full dog names to search them. 
one thing i did like that i will bring up to melinda (my breeder) is the puppy birth certificate with puppy paw print... that really is a cute touch though. i wish i had a paw print from baby dia!


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Keep the questions comin'!*



pwinters said:


> Oh that was reference to the fact that I have lots to learn. A couple of the breeders referenced in this thread I believe have DDR dogs. Justk9s for example. Before finding this forum, I'd never heard of DDR. From some initial research on the forum, it would seem they may have different traits. I'm glad I found this forum, I've gone from leaning toward a fancy byb to researching different lines, etc.


So glad you're doing things the right way! If more owners took the time to do the research and really understand what kind of dog best fits their lifestyle, we'd have a lot less owner-turns in at the local shelters. 

I've had BYB dog (great dog that ended up with epilepsy), 2 German showline dogs from a small/hobby breeder (one passed from bloat at age 9 and the other passed earlier this year at age 12) and a working line female from a very reputable breeder who had the best personality in the world, but was ball crazy! 

Now, we have a rescue where we don't have any idea what his background is, but so far - knock on wood - we've had no issues. Temperament seems stable, no health issues and biddable...gotta love it!

With that being said, have you considered a rescue? I know you're concerned about health issues, which will be heard to determine from a dog with no history, but you'd be amazed at the number of absolutely gorgeous, wonderful dogs that are available from reputable breed rescues.

Good luck with your search!!


----------



## pwinters (Jan 10, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What exactly are you looking for in a GSD? Companion, or dog sports, showing, obedience, etc...? What is your lifestyle like, and how do you envision a GSD being part of it?


The main goal is a very good family companion. My wife must trust the dog with our 2 boys (almost 7 and 2). We have fenced acreage and I work from home a lot so I will have a lot of time to be outside doing sport type things. Playing ball, hide and seek type games are always fun, but I would also want the off switch so when we are done, we can relax in the back yard without constant harrassment of wanting the ball thrown, etc. I really enjoyed training our last dog and would look forward to teaching this to my son. I enjoy the intelligence of the GSD. This will be my 3rd GSD so I have experience and understand their traits. My last was a "3" on the Volhard temperament test. Looking back and my wife points this out a lot, we should have gotten a "4". At that time, we didn't have kids and I thought the more active would be better. It turned out to be a wonderful dog, but a lot to handle and was too much for my wife. Because of that, she was never comfortable with him.

In a nutshell, a companion family dog, obedience, enthusiasm for play, light hiking, ball drive, with an off switch. Good with kids. I'm sure I'm missing something but this is what is coming to me at the moment.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

pwinters said:


> Playing ball, hide and seek type games are always fun, but I would also want the off switch so when we are done, we can *relax in the back yard without constant harrassment of wanting the ball thrown*, etc.


Wait, they make GSDs that don't constantly harass you to throw the ball? Where do they come from? What do they look like? And why am I 0-for-3 on this?


----------



## pwinters (Jan 10, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Wait, they make GSDs that don't constantly harass you to throw the ball? Where do they come from? What do they look like? And why am I 0-for-3 on this?


LOL, a guy can wish can't he?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

pwinters said:


> Playing ball, hide and seek type games are always fun, but I would also want the off switch so when we are done, we can relax in the back yard without constant harrassment of wanting the ball thrown, etc.


You may not want another GSD.  I cannot walk outside the back door without at least two dogs throwing balls at me. But then... I throw the ball, so I'm reinforcing that behavior. I admit it would be really nice once in a while to be able to just hang out and RELAX with the dogs, but they are so darn demanding!

I'm sure that if you are clear with the breeder what you are looking for, they will be able to point you in the right direction... whether it's a pup they might have, or a pup someone else has. But just know that most reputable breeders want GSDs with some gumption, because the GSD is meant to be a working dog. So it may take a bit of searching to find the right pup for you, the calmer, more submissive pup.

The Vollhard test I think is incomplete because it describes behaviors, and one behavior may mean different things. For example, the #4 puppy does not explore as much, is not as quick to come to you... is that because the puppy is fearful, or is he just a bit lazy? Sometimes you can't tell until the pup is a bit older.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Get a nice ASL they don't tend to have harassing traits They are generally laid back and have been bred for people who have your desires.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southwest

List of GSDC clubs in the southwest, including Colorado.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Freestep said:


> For example, the #4 puppy does not explore as much, is not as quick to come to you... is that because the puppy is fearful, or is he just a bit lazy?


Or is he sleepy because he just ate, or does he have a little sniffle and is feeling under the weather, or has he stubbed his toe and doesn't want to go all that way, or does he really hate the cologne you're wearing. . . .


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sacramento is in NW Region for USA.


----------

